
Chess Thrives Online Despite Pandemic - ArneVogel
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/08/sports/coronavirus-chess-online-tournament.html
======
ArneVogel
Somebody also analyzed the game database of lichess[1] and the amount of time
spend playing has seen quite an increase in march:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/chess/comments/gejorp/chess_in_the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/chess/comments/gejorp/chess_in_the_time_of_corona_220_million_games_on/)

[1] [https://database.lichess.org/](https://database.lichess.org/)

